# ibs and yoga clinical trial



## vijk (Feb 1, 2013)

This is a 3 month clinical trial for IBS using yoga as a therapy.

The location of the research is White Memorial Medical Center, Los Angeles.

Free yoga classes are offered at WMMC and at Norwalk, CA, Yoga center.

Anyone 18 and older, suffering from IBS symptoms are welcome to join this trial.

Participants in the yoga group will get *three* 1 hour yoga classes per week for 12 weeks.

Participants in the control group will be paid upto $60 after three months.They can come to the yoga classes after the three months.

For more details you can contact 562- 413-7203.
View attachment IBS Flyer Eng corr - Copy (2).doc


----------



## SusanChase (Nov 26, 2013)

This clinical trial has a good offer, it is also chance of those want to join this trial to experience yoga exercises which is really good in our health. I hope that the clinical test has a positive outputs for the benefits of those who suffering from IBS symptoms.


----------



## swood1 (Dec 1, 2013)

I think that the application of exercise is a good thing.

From first hand experience when the doctors could not help and I could not talk to friends, and my wife thought that I was in the process of becoming a decrepit old fart that was always running to the bathroom for something (I never told her about my IBS), at the age of being in my 50's I took up learning old style Korean Karate called Tang So Do.

With it's side focus on control of the body, mind, emotions and spirit. I made immediate improvement in the stopping of embarrassing moments of having to change clothes because of an accident or jumping up in the middle of the night running to the bathroom only to have to take another shower anyway because of loss of bowel control.

The control of the body, mind, and spirit works.

The second thing that helped me was the following web site that I'll list for you here that effectively enabled me to suppress almost all of my IBS symptoms: http://goodhealth.emtuanh.com

I wish you well!


----------

